# 01379010203 Handybetrug



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich bin Kunde bei Mobilcom und mein Handy wurde am 12.01. gesperrt, weil enorme Kosten entstanden sind. Ich habe über den Kundensupport erfahren, dass über einen kurzen Zeitraum insgesamt 91 mal die Rufnummer 01379010203 angerufen wurde, zu einem Verbindungspreis von je 1,79€. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand ich mich im Hörsaal und mein Handy hatte eventuell Verbindung zum Uni-eigenen WLAN Netz. Ich selbst habe diese Anrufe nicht getätigt und auch mein Handy nicht außer Acht gelassen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Liste mit getätigten Anrufen ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo das passiert ist, gelöscht wurde und ich keine Verbindungen einsehen konnte, die vorher passiert sind. Alle anderen Listen, wie Angenommene Anrufe und Anrufe in Abwesenheit waren vollständig. Ich habe nun den starken Verdacht, dass mein Handy gehackt worden ist und damit die Nummern gewählt wurden. 

Wie ich bereits herausgefunden habe ist die Nummer vom DSF-Sportquiz und wird von Vodafone betrieben. Mobilcom selbst unterstellt mir, ich hätte diese Verbindungen selbst gewählt (91 mal Wahlwiederholung, das ist schon ziemlich beknackt!) 

Gibt es Leute, denen das gleiche widerfahren ist?

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? Ich möchte diesen Posten von immerhin ca. 162 Euro auf keinen Fall bezahlen. Was kann ich tun, um das abzuwenden?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2010)

*AW: 01379010203 Handybetrug*

Hallo,

ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, sofort zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten. Gegen den Betreiber der Nummer und gegen Deinen Anbieter.
Wir selbst hatten vor Jahren schon einmal das gleiche Problem und haben es so gelöst und nichts bezahlen brauchen!!!

Viel Glück


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2010)

*AW: 01379010203 Handybetrug*

Hallo, 

habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der identischen Nummer, nur dass es bei mir 0,50 €/Anruf sind.
Allerdings habe ich den Vorteil dass ich die Verbindungen auf meiner Fritzbox sehen kann gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Verbindungsübersicht von der Fritzbox zu kopieren und damit direkt zur Polizei zu gehen, oder wie verfährt man in einem solchen Fall am Besten?

mfG


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2010)

*AW: 01379010203 Handybetrug*

du kannst die nr in der liste von der fritzbox makieren und dann mit der rechten maustaste kopieren und auf dem deskttop rechte maustaste und dann neu-textdatei-einfügen und speicher, dann kannste es ausdrucken


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2010)

*AW: 01379010203 Handybetrug*

Du kannst auch wenn du n Laptop hast mit Fn + druck (drucken) nen screenshot machen.
Bei Desktops reichts wenn du auf "druck" oder "f9" drückst. Dann einfach in paint reingehn und das bild einfügen, dann hast dus ganz genau und man kann sehen dass das nicht einfach schnell hingeschrieben ist.


----------



## oldsmobile57 (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo, habe eben die Prepaidrechnung meiner Schwester eingesehen, hatten nämlich 3 Tage keinen Zugang zum Login von discotel, war ein Schock die wollen 470 € für 290 Anrufe in 2 Stunden zu dieser Nummer, wer kann helfen.

Caller: 01379010203


----------



## Hippo (20 Februar 2013)

http://www.sport1.de/de/sportquiz/teilnahmebedingungen_sportquiz.html

Fordere von Deinem Provider ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG an
Besteht die eventuelle Möglichkeit daß jemand anderes Zugang zu dem Handy hatte?
Daß bis zur Klärung "Nichtzahlen" angesagt ist versteht sich von selber.
Es empfiehlt sich auch sich eine andere Karte zu beschaffen weil der Anbieter diese Karte mit Sicherheit sperren wird wenn ihr nicht zahlt, ob berechtigt oder nicht interessiert die Provider nicht.
BTW - Du schreibst "PREPAID" und "DIE WOLLEN" - wie geht das zusammen? Wenn doch bei Prepaid die Karte leer ist geht doch nichts mehr denke ich. Daß Abos und Ausland verzögert berechnet werden können ist klar, aber ´ne 0137 ?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (20 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Besteht die eventuelle Möglichkeit daß jemand anderes Zugang zu dem Handy hatte?


 
Selbst für den Fall dass dies zutreffen könnte, ist es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass diese Person innerhalb von ca. 120 Minuten insgesamt 290 Anrufe tätigt. Für mich sieht das eher nach automatisiertem Verbindungsaufbau aus. Falls es überhaupt zu einem Verbindungsaufbau gekommen ist. Aber das wird man anhand des qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls sehen können.


----------



## Teleton (20 Februar 2013)

Unmöglich ist das nicht mit Wahlwiederholungstaste. Sobald die Nachricht kommt, dass man leider nicht der Gewinner sei wird gedrückt. Im Festnetz geht das problemlos im 10-12 Sek Abstand. Andererseits gerade bei Mehrfachanwahlen verschlucken sich die Erfassungssysteme auch gern mal. MAl sehen ob sich aus Prüfdoku und EVN was ergibt z.B. überlappende Verbindungszeiten.


----------



## adelheid (17 August 2014)

Mich würde sehr interessieren, was aus dem Fall geworden ist. Ich habe nämlich 4 Jahre später genau das gleiche Problem. Es wurde über meine Nummer viele Male die gleiche Gewinnhotline angerufen. Ich habe allerdings eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gestellt und diese an O 2 geschickt. Interessiert hat die das aber herzlich wenig- sie fordern weiterhin das Geld von mir ein.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man weiter vorgehen kann?
Ich freu mich über Antworten.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2014)

Siehe

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich


----------



## adelheid (22 August 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Link.. Bei mir ist es ja ein klein wenig anders, ich habe keinen Lockanruf oder so bekommen, sondern ich bekam einen Anruf von O 2, dass sie diese 01379 Nummer gesperrt hätten, weil sie viele Male hintereinander angerufen wurde.. Ich habe sie aber nie gewählt.. Die Nummer gehört zu dem Sportsender Sport 1. Das ist ja nun kein dubioser Laden, den ich melden müsste, oder?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 August 2014)

adelheid schrieb:


> Die Nummer gehört zu dem Sportsender Sport 1. Das ist ja nun kein dubioser Laden, den ich melden müsste, oder?


Sport 1? Das Städtequiz, das sich über Stunden hinwegzieht und man die gesuchten deutschen Städte innerhalb von Sekunden findet? Und dennoch schafft es keiner der wohl Tausenden von Anrufern, eine "freie Leitung zu treffen"? Das ist die volksverdummendste Sendung, mit der man bereits seit Jahren abzockt und unbedarfte TV-Seher dazu verleiten möchte, so oft wie möglich anzurufen und Hunderte von Euro für das Nichttreffen von Leitungen abzuzocken. Hab mir neulich erst mal wieder einige Minuten zu Gemüte geführt und mich gewundert, dass da immer noch irgendwelche Optimisten anrufen und dem Sender "Sport 1" zu einem Geldsegen verhelfen! 

Am tollsten ist dann, wenn wohl mutmaßlich getürkte Anrufer die "urdeutschen Städte" Wien, Linz, Rom, Paris und Madrid benennen.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2014)

adelheid schrieb:


> ....Anruf von O 2, dass sie diese 01379 Nummer gesperrt hätten, weil sie viele Male hintereinander angerufen wurde.. Ich habe sie aber nie gewählt.


Du nicht aber wer dann? Es kann auch gut sein, dass das Hosentaschenanrufe waren.



adelheid schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun kein dubioser Laden, den ich melden müsste, oder?


Wie melden? Die Anrufe sind über dein Telefon verursacht worden. Hätte auch das Quiz bei WWM sein können und den Jauch verpetzt ja auch niemand wegen nix.

Das die Angelegenheit ärgerlich ist, steht außer Frage. Insbesondere hat O2 zwar den Zugang zu der Nummer für dich vorsorglich gesperrt, abgerechnet werden die bis dahin angefallenen Kosten dennoch.


----------



## Jeanni (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo....auch ich bin ein Fall dieser Betrugsnummer. Bei mir will der Festnetz anbieter 25€ . Pro anruf 0,42€ und alle 7-10sek über 2 stunden wurde die nummer gewählt. Gerade habe ich meinem Anbieter einen Brief geschrieben, mal schaun wie sie reagieren.....


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2015)

Jeanni schrieb:


> ... mal schaun wie sie reagieren.....


Wahrscheinlich so:


Reducal schrieb:


> ... abgerechnet werden die bis dahin angefallenen Kosten dennoch.



Schaut doch mal hier, wozu die Nummer genutzt wird: http://tv.sport1.de/sport1/sendungen/sportquiz-184604. Kann es sein, dass es in der Familie einen sportbegeisterten Quizzer gibt? Eine andere, logische Erklärung fürs Einbuchen auf die Telefonrechnung gibt es nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2015)

Sollte diese 0137-Nummer tatsächlich nicht angwählt worden sein: 
Einspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung einlegen. Wichtig: dabei ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 45i TKG anfordern. 8-Wochen-Frist beachten. Alles schriftlich per Einschreiben machen, nie per Telefon mit der Hotline.

Sogenannte "Hosentaschenanrufe" halte ich hier doch für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Diese kann man sich noch bei wiederkehrenden Premium-SMS-Nummern erklären, z.B. "66666", nicht aber bei so einer komplexen 0137-Nummer.
Außerdem kann man das bei den meisten Endgeräten inzwischen auch selbst überprüfen, durch Einblick in das Menü über getätigte Anrufe. Da müssten Einträge sein - es sei denn, der Anrufer selbst hätte dann diese Einträge im Menü gelöscht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Dezember 2015)

Gibts das Zeug tatsächlich immer noch auf Sport 1, früher DSF, noch früher Neun life? Der verkrachte Animateur, der stundenlang Städtenamen raten lässt, die man bereits nach 2-3 Minuten erraten hat? Und diese seltsamen Geräusche, die da immer eingeblendet werden! Früher hatten die wenigstens noch barbusige Moderatorinnen, die dann Fragen stellten wie "Was schmückt man an Weihnachten? a) Weihnachtsbaum, b) Fitnessstudio" 

Eigentlich könnte man annehmen, dass auf diese Zutelefonanrufenanimationsschwafelsendungen niemand mehr hereinfällt. Aber vielleicht machen es diese Typen inzwischen ja geschickter. Wenn ich dran denke, werde ich mal wieder reinschauen bei Sport 1 (Sportquiz - dass ich nicht lache!)


----------



## farid faqiri (20 Dezember 2018)

Hi ich bin farid ,ich habe gestern dise 01379010203 im Sport 1 TV nicht angerufen .warum ich kann nicht dise 01379010203 anrufen. Können Sie mir antworten?


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2018)

nö, sorry
0137 ist eine sogenannte "Mehrwertnummer"
Kostet einen Haufen Geld oder ist gesperrt


----------



## AhmadSohrab (12 Oktober 2019)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: 01379010203 Handybetrug*
> 
> du kannst die nr in der liste von der fritzbox makieren und dann mit der rechten maustaste kopieren und auf dem deskttop rechte maustaste und dann neu-textdatei-einfügen und speicher, dann kannste es ausdrucken



Ich habe mehr mal versucht aber ohne Erfolg


----------

